# Motion Capture: Kessler Crane vs Edelkrone? Experience with either or both? Recommendations?



## cayenne (Mar 28, 2019)

Hello all,

A few years back, I was starting to invest in the Kessler Crane Second Shooter set up. Alas, I've not used it that much, but was planning some projects to start using it again.

I got the 3 axis set up, with motors and motorized slider. I have a couple of the batter packs. I got a pretty loaded set up to start with.

I was starting to look to add on focus pulling, etc...but that will require about $1200-$200 more equipment. UGh.

And their software, KOS, isn't the most friendly...at least last version I tried. The system is bulky, and well, after I started looking around a bit, maybe outdated a bit?

I have started looking at the offerings by Edelkrone. I like what I've seen so far....modular, nice iPhone and iPad simple app.....I like that you can easily move camera and all by hand, rather than always having to use the app. The focus tracking and pull looks really good, and even a laser add on to really pinpoint things.

I like that their slider can be fairly compact, but when you mount it on a tripod, they way it works it slides much longer than the physical length of the slider..

I was looking to invest in the $3K range to get the Headplus, (with focus attachment), Slide Plus, battery attachments, and basically what it takes to get motion control....but I also look maybe to future to get some of the other modular motion stuff as well as manual things, again, I like the modularity of all their products....

But I know Crane is an older respected company, I"m not sure how old Edelkrone is....

Can someone give me opinions or experiences with Edelkrone? Is their stuff quality? Anyone used their sliders on the tripod....is it steady when the camera weight goes on the full end extended out? I gather you have to have a study tripod, but the rails themselves on the slider, are they stiff and steady?

If I were to switch to the Edelkrone....does anyone know what the *market* for VERY slightly used Kessler Crane gear is? Actually, where would one go to sell used, fairly $$ gear like this?

Anyway....I'm pondering...as that I would like to get back and play with some motion capture stuff, for stills, panos and video and at the crossroads of where to go next?

Thank you in advance,

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Mar 29, 2019)

Anyone? Anyone?

Bueller?


----------



## FNG (Mar 30, 2019)

hey man
edelkrone is a fairly old company and its newest collections are top notch in terms of portability, modularity and noise etc. they are really innovating things.
I have a friend using their newest system and he says that it's easy to set up and really it comes handy on a tripod but you need a really sturdy one to put the whole setup on it
If you'd like to sell you kessler one you can check out ebay


----------



## cayenne (Mar 30, 2019)

FNG said:


> hey man
> edelkrone is a fairly old company and its newest collections are top notch in terms of portability, modularity and noise etc. they are really innovating things.
> I have a friend using their newest system and he says that it's easy to set up and really it comes handy on a tripod but you need a really sturdy one to put the whole setup on it
> If you'd like to sell you kessler one you can check out ebay




Ok thank you!!

Yeah, from my research so far, I really like the edelkrone stuff.....innovative, and again, I like the modularity and the controls they have appear to really be more user friendly.

My day job is in I.T.....so, I'm not generally afraid of somewhat complex things, but it really IS nice when you get a package controller system that is intuitive and easy to set up and manage.

Yeah, I guess I could do ebay, I've not messed with that in a LONG time. I do believe I have all the original boxes and documentation, so I'd hope someone might want it.

It works well, I"ve used it a little....but to get the full function I want now, for the focus pulling part, I'd have to lay out almost another $2K.
I think at this point, I'd be more interested in seeing what I could sell what I have and go for the newer edelkrone thing.

Sounds like it is quality...so, giving this some serious thought.


Thank you for the reply!!!

cayenne


----------



## FNG (Apr 2, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Ok thank you!!
> 
> Yeah, from my research so far, I really like the edelkrone stuff.....innovative, and again, I like the modularity and the controls they have appear to really be more user friendly.
> 
> ...


I'd say go for it, you won't regret it.
Good luck!


----------

